# Desperately seeking grazing/ livery Plymouth



## Green.t (18 November 2013)

Hi, I am new to the area and desperately looking for a place to keep my horse in the Plymouth/ Plympton/ Brixton/ Yealmpton / Wembury / Down Thomas/ Elburton/ Lee Mill area. 
Friendly horse (and owner) who will live in or out - the horse not the owner 
Even if someone knows of somewhere temporary I.e. Some grazing for a month or so, it would help. Tried many yards but all seem full at present.

Any help/ advice appreciated


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 November 2013)

Just bumping this one up for you OP.

Hope you find something. Sorry can't help as am East in the county.


----------



## Piglet (18 November 2013)

You have given a very wide area, there are loads around, if you are on Facebook then try searching "Livery/Grazing in or around Plymouth, various sites will come up, just browse and pick, you could also try Serpells at Plympton.  Good luck, I found my current yard through the Facebook but we are well out of your search area.


----------



## mightymammoth (18 November 2013)

Piglet said:



			You have given a very wide area, there are loads around, if you are on Facebook then try searching "Livery/Grazing in or around Plymouth, various sites will come up, just browse and pick, you could also try Serpells at Plympton.  Good luck, I found my current yard through the Facebook but we are well out of your search area.
		
Click to expand...


agree with this "land/livery/grazing plymouth" is a good group to join on facebook.


----------



## trotter259 (19 November 2013)

I have a space for grazing, but it's in Roborough.  PM me if interested.

We have 3 lovely geldings, 1 17.1hh lad (mine), one 16.1hh and one 12.2hh (owned by the other livery).  We have 5 acres, split in to 4 paddocks, so we rotate as much as possible.  We have a huge open barn, that we give the horses free access to, as it's off of the fields.  Hay barn with feed and storage within.

We are planning to build stables, with tack room and hay barn and put in a school.


----------



## Pie's mum (21 November 2013)

Marley Head are advertising - they are on Facebook.


----------



## GingerRichie (17 December 2013)

Have a look at Wilburton Dressage on Facebook, they have space (for two) on livery, excellent small yard, take great care of the horses, superb surface school with mirrors, small friendly yard. Nice hacking, no traffic. Definitely worth trying, I would highly recommend.


----------

